# Googong Dam this weekend 5 or 6th of jan



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Canberra boys, something different this weekend was thinking of heading up bradleys inlet way to fish that structure we hit last time. Leaning more towards the saturday, ill be at the main gate at 8am fish till probably lunchtime. All welcome..


----------



## anthropomorphic (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd love to join you but have another destination planned.
Keep posting up plans for trips, I would like to catch up with the Canberra crew at some stage.
cheers,
anthropomorphic


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

trip cancelled due to wind


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSwRAaMAABbfgAAQQKMAEAgkUAA/792gIACRGMJiZMBMAANU/QmoDUeRMRmmiQZBRSes7OE08L0Z1251zvdXcSYXTlWPoqJSRDZvf9NcU3cCRXEhBcOY96qrLXGkGetUTY8ZJeEPVuzDuPk/UNCZpKKNaqGLeZJgCJv8anmGkIWvaXuAJKQXBdyRThQkCwRAaMA=


----------

